#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] (香港)-南生圍

## 呀杰

哈哈…台灣回香港放假…沒事做就跑到不同的地方拍照=)

這次的地點是『南生圍』…日落風景照=)











再來試一下黑白的HDR=)



謝謝收看…=)

----------


## 星空小克

其實我只喜歡第二張耶XD

因為只有第二張是平的

最後一張黑白如果是平的或許會有更不一樣的感受(?)

當然這樣也是很有特色的照片啦XD

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

你想用最後一張相,反映漂亮的景點不再嗎?

----------


## 呀杰

> 其實我只喜歡第二張耶XD
> 
> 因為只有第二張是平的
> 
> 最後一張黑白如果是平的或許會有更不一樣的感受(?)
> 
> 當然這樣也是很有特色的照片啦XD


黑白那一張是測試黑白HDR用XD…~不過如果要平一點…當時草地跟天空的比例就不對了…

而且會很不好看(太死板)…其他幾張近乎沒變型的那一張是剛好去掉不必要的雜景…才拍

到的…之後有變型的…都是因為要拿走了不必要的景才會拍成這樣子…=)…可是屋頂的那

一張就是故意這樣子的=P





> 你想用最後一張相,反映漂亮的景點不再嗎?


不是呢…那邊的風景依然很好呢…=)…~這一張是測試黑白HDR用而已=)

----------


## 橘狼

我還蠻喜歡這種變形效果；仰望天空，天空向前、向高無限延伸出去的感覺。

符合那種在我腦海中，一直保留著對天空的幾處深刻卻不真實的視角；
天頂彷彿靜靜的沉澱在碗底，渺小的我彷彿浮在那不見邊緣的半球上。
記憶總是把真實的一部分加以變形，拼貼在一塊，像是Photomo 那樣的色彩。

我最喜歡作品中倒數第二張，有著一處瓦片屋頂的那張照片。
重點不完全是地表的變形；有著屋瓦的特寫，一旁也有著草樹的模糊效果。
方正的煙囪位置也恰到好處，在整張畫面中幫人定位，使人不至於頭昏目眩。

要是那落日點在煙囪的右側，冰冷瓦片上就會少了幾分的上色。
所幸，作品很自然的表現了這份我最嚮往的色彩。

--------------------------------------------------------------------
請問用什麼方式才做出這些變形效果?

----------


## 呀杰

> 我還蠻喜歡這種變形效果；仰望天空，天空向前、向高無限延伸出去的感覺。
> 
> 符合那種在我腦海中，一直保留著對天空的幾處深刻卻不真實的視角；
> 天頂彷彿靜靜的沉澱在碗底，渺小的我彷彿浮在那不見邊緣的半球上。
> 記憶總是把真實的一部分加以變形，拼貼在一塊，像是Photomo 那樣的色彩。
> 
> 我最喜歡作品中倒數第二張，有著一處瓦片屋頂的那張照片。
> 重點不完全是地表的變形；有著屋瓦的特寫，一旁也有著草樹的模糊效果。
> 方正的煙囪位置也恰到好處，在整張畫面中幫人定位，使人不至於頭昏目眩。
> ...


哈哈…感謝你的讚賞啦…!! :3 

你也蠻會想喔=)

那幾張都是用魚眼…fisheye拍的=)

----------


## 虎源太

打混好久終於再度回來攝影版認真了
夕陽西下時灑落在湖邊的晚暇啊...濃郁綿密的感覺可讓人回味無窮哪......

控制色溫大概一直是我不太擅長的地方  尤其面對一些特殊的光源
呀杰是怎麼讓一張照片同時有冷色調與暖色調的呢?  還是這幾張全部都是HDR?

----------


## 呀杰

> 打混好久終於再度回來攝影版認真了
> 夕陽西下時灑落在湖邊的晚暇啊...濃郁綿密的感覺可讓人回味無窮哪......
> 
> 控制色溫大概一直是我不太擅長的地方  尤其面對一些特殊的光源
> 呀杰是怎麼讓一張照片同時有冷色調與暖色調的呢?  還是這幾張全部都是HDR?


色溫控制可以透過自訂白平衡來設定…!!!

不過這一輯照片都是用上了HDR作攝影的基本所拍攝的…

第一張到最後一張都是用HDR的…=)

----------

